# My new PC, with enough coolers?



## martillo7878 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I just picked up my new PC :grin: and wonder if I should change the stock CPU fan, and add some extra fan too, may be at the front.

My system:
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 3.2ghz
Mobo: Asus M4A78T-E
Graphics: XfX Radeon HD4870 1Gb
RAM 2 Gb DDR3 1333
HD 1TB Sata
PSU Thermaltake TR2RX 550w

I will add a DVD-RW and a CD-RW IDE drives after I change the PSU for a Coolermaster Real Power Pro 750w.

I'm not planning to OC it for the time being, but I will be gaming of course

What do you think?

thanks


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

List the current fans that you have right now and where they are. Just as important as number of fans is where they are placed in your rig.

Jones


----------



## martillo7878 (Nov 3, 2009)

just the one at the rear, as you can see in the picture, and I dont know if I should replace the cpu stock one


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't see that being nearly enough for overclocking IMHO. You really are going to replace that rear fan with something more adjustable and a high rpm unit perhaps a fan controller for your front bay. You are going to need to have high airflow from the front bottom fan going up and over the components of your motherboard and then out through the top rear and the top of your case. Use Core Temp to Monitor system temps. 

Jones


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first concern would the be Thermaltake 550W PSU. 
550W is cutting it pretty close with a GPU that requires a minimum 450W.
I don't do AMD so I don't know how efficient their stock CPU/heatsinks are. 
Your case cooling should be good for now but adding a front fan and a quality 650W PSU would be a good idea if you intend to OC.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have to agree that a fan in the bottom front would be helpful in order to get the air moving from front to back.
From the picture the rear fan looks to be a 120mm fan. Without knowing the specs. of it there is no way to say for certain but it should be ok.

Since you have no add in cards below the graphics card I would suggest one of these to assist with the graphics cooler to help get rid of the heat that will get trapped under the card.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...10090573 1372526581&name=PCI Slot Case Cooler

I put one in under my video card and the temps came down 15c

As for the AMD cooler, they are not the greatest but do a decent job.
Im still running mine with a 15% overclock (windsor core) and all is fine.
If you go much higher than that it may be worth looking at a better one.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually have the Vantec double fan unit below my 4850 and I never get above 50 even when gaming for hours. It has been a very good investment.

Jones


----------



## martillo7878 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for your replies

I noted the case a bit hot so I opened it. The CPU was at 45ºC idle, and now is at 35º. C&Q is off, btw. The stock AMD fan seems efficient but its pretty noisy when it get past 3500rpm

The HD4870 is at 58º idle at 50% fan speed. The pci cooler under the vga is a very good idea, thanks

Today I will be replacing the 550w PSU for a 750 real power, and adding a 800mm fan at the bottom front. Lets see if the temp drops enough so I can close the case again.

What do you think about Cool & Quiet? Is it worth switching it on?

thanks!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I dont currently run C&Q as I have mine overclocked and I have never had a problem.
Generally I run my cpu and video fans at full speed all of the time.
It just makes me feel better.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

For system stability I would recommend a cooling unit for the HDD. I have two of these on my WD 750 g drives and they really seem to be amazing.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=993560&CatId=495

There are all sorts of fans and unique coolers U can use for great cooling. Eventually I'll bet getting some modded parts for my Lian Li Case like a top panel with two 120 mm fans instead of the single 80mm in there now. Also there are cooling units that work as well for memory depending on where U place them. This unit below would work nicely for memory as it is nicely placed and has a very high rpm.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=145&products_id=1503

Jones


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have to agree, successful overclocking is about heat. If you can't control the heat, 
then it's going to be a short adventure. 

Put a fan anywhere there's a mount for one. General rule for fan direction is:
front and side fans - intake
rear and top fans - exhaust

I'd wait till you get the 750 installed as well. The 550 watts won't cut it, cpu power 
usage can almost double, depending on how extreme the OC is. 

Nice of amd to come out with overclockable cpu's after all these years. Way back 
they were much better than intel for that, but changed their binning style and made
their units virtually useless for overclocking, now with the Phenom II it looks like amd 
has finally given their heads a shake.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

a GREAT cooling case, and the one i have is the CM Storm Sniper.
there is actually a dial on the top where i can control the speed of the fans, and it has everything else like Esata, firewire, usb ports, and the power button.
here is the link. It keeps my system cool, and you can add fans easily, it has lots of mounts. It comes with one in the front and on the top that are controllable.
the other one i have is in the back for my liquid cooled cpu.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2882


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

That Sniper is a sweet case. I love the size of the fans that come with it. Pretty sweet room inside as well. Cooling is so important in a case especially for any overclocking attempt. I always keep my fans at almost max capacity but because I have an aluminum case the heat buildup is pretty minimal. I have my GPU fan going at 95% and at idle with my 4850 it never gets above 43 (at 41 right now) degrees and when playing any game I never get above 55 even with up to three hours of game play. And as far as internal fans go I have a four fan controller at the front 3.25 bay to control the most important fans in my system-the front bottom fan. side fan rear and top fan. Right now with coretemp I have temps of 37 for both cores. Cooling is paramount for all computer operations.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Got a question with regards to my overclock. I know this has a little something to do with the topic at hand but I want to hook up my cpu fan to the fan controller instead of having it hooked up to the motherboard. I feel that this may be the best option for cooling since I can still monitor temps with coretemp but still keep an eye on the rpm's.

Jones


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

ill agree with you the storm is a bomb case lol. thats what i have.
i wouldnt know how to hook up the cpu fan to the controller though. that would be difficult.
I have liquid cooling and my 4 cores never go above 115F, maybe they reach 120 when gaming for a looooong time.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I would imagine that to hook up the cpu fan to the controller you simply bypass the hook up to the Motherboard and go right to the hook up to the controller. There's a hook up from each case fan to the controller. The cpu fan unit is no different.

Jones


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

i would think it wouldnt be the right rpms though.
it might be off so that your cpu fan would be at normal speed if you have your other fans all the way up gaming. or if you turn the controlled fans down the cpu fan might be much lower then its original normal speed.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

You may still need to have something hooked to the cpu fan control as I am fairly certain that it will report that there is no fan and will not run.


----------

